# 2018 F250 Lariat FX4 bounces at highway speeds



## RyanGallant (May 24, 2018)

So my brand new 2018 4x4 F250 Lariat FX4 Crewcab 6.5' bed gets this wierd up and down bounce at freeway speeds +/- 70mph on concrete roads, it's not constant but common enough that it's a mild annoyance. Now put the plow on and it seems to magnify it (I did not however have much weight In the bed). Anyone experience this, and if so any do you have any advice on how to mitigate it? Also the bounce is not felt in the steering at all.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I’d have the tires balanced/checked.


----------



## RyanGallant (May 24, 2018)

seville009 said:


> I'd have the tires balanced/checked.


Dealer did that last week, sorry should have mentioned that.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

For what it’s worth, I have summer tires I put on my 2011 F350. Bought the current tires around 10/16 and only used them for a month or do until I put my winter tires on. Put the summer tires back on in Spring 2017 until late fall. Tires ran fine; smooth, no issues. Probably 10,000 miles at mist. 

This Spring when I put them on, they were all way out of balance. No clue why. Had two different places try to balance them (both said they did), but the bouncing/vibrations came back. 

Went to the tire dealer I bought them from. One tire had gone “bad” and they replaced it at partial cost. The other three tires they could not fully balance and I still have slight vibrations. 

No clue how the tires could suddenly go bad just sitting still during the winter. 

My point - even though the dealer says they balanced them, I’d take it to a tire shop for them to balance. It’s not that expensive, so it may be worth doing in case it solves your problem. 

If by chance you have another set of tires, you could put those on and see if the issue goes away.


----------



## RyanGallant (May 24, 2018)

seville009 said:


> For what it's worth, I have summer tires I put on my 2011 F350. Bought the current tires around 10/16 and only used them for a month or do until I put my winter tires on. Put the summer tires back on in Spring 2017 until late fall. Tires ran fine; smooth, no issues. Probably 10,000 miles at mist.
> 
> This Spring when I put them on, they were all way out of balance. No clue why. Had two different places try to balance them (both said they did), but the bouncing/vibrations came back.
> 
> ...


That's really interesting, other than dry rot I had no idea a tire could "go bad". I don't have a dedicated winter set yet.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I’ve had this problem on some roads and not others.
I think it’s the road.
Or does it do it on all highways at 70+


----------



## RyanGallant (May 24, 2018)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I've had this problem on some roads and not others.
> I think it's the road.
> Or does it do it on all highways at 70+


Only on concrete highways and it is intermittent but the same section of road keep triggering it consistently. I think it may be the expansion joints and the wheelbase hitting at the right frequency.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

RyanGallant said:


> Only on concrete highways and it is intermittent but the same section of road keep triggering it consistently. I think it may be the expansion joints and the wheelbase hitting at the right frequency.


Yep you nailed it! Mine does same thing and it's super annoying. It was terrible driving to your neck of the woods...Door County last summer.


----------



## RyanGallant (May 24, 2018)

WIPensFan said:


> Yep you nailed it! Mine does same thing and it's super annoying. It was terrible driving to your neck of the woods...Door County last summer.


Yah 41, it's a pain for sure. I suppose there is no way around it.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

We have a section of highway that is the same way. Bounces me all around. With that said, the bounce is noticeable in all my trucks I've had/have. If you've never noticed it before, it could be another issue with your truck

Those concrete sections of the highway are terrible, so it could very well just be that.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

It’s a super dooty...unless it’s completely loaded down, they ride like ****..get used to it. Ours have done the same thing on certain roads btw.

Im not brand partial. Ive owned many gm & ford trucks...currently I own both ford and Chevy trucks. Recently I bought myself a new Chevy 2500, and unless ford changes something, I’ll continue to have a GM truck for my personal ride...due to the fact it’s way more comfortable than the comparable fords I drove, and handles weight better than any previous GM truck I’ve owned. With the amount of concrete I pour, as well as 12oz curls I do, I’m hard enough on my body. Don’t need my truck to beat the **** out of me on top of it....not to mention when I hit a bump in my super dooty the beer comes completely out of the cup holder.

So the best advice I can give you is buy a chain lift trip edge plow...at least your tranny will be safe.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

plow4beer said:


> It's a super dooty...unless it's completely loaded down, they ride like ****..get used to it. Ours have done the same thing on certain roads btw.
> 
> Im not brand partial. Ive owned many gm & ford trucks...currently I own both ford and Chevy trucks. Recently I bought myself a new Chevy 2500, and unless ford changes something, I'll continue to have a GM truck for my personal ride...due to the fact it's way more comfortable than the comparable fords I drove, and handles weight better than any previous GM truck I've owned. With the amount of concrete I pour, as well as 12oz curls I do, I'm hard enough on my body. Don't need my truck to beat the **** out of me on top of it....not to mention when I hit a bump in my super dooty the beer comes completely out of the cup holder.
> 
> So the best advice I can give you is buy a chain lift trip edge plow...at least your tranny will be safe.


Weird... I was just thinking how my GMs don't do that... must be a Ford thing...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

WIPensFan said:


> Yep you nailed it! Mine does same thing and it's super annoying. It was terrible driving to your neck of the woods...Door County last summer.


****, I thought I was the one that mentioned it.
:headphones:


----------



## RyanGallant (May 24, 2018)

plow4beer said:


> It's a super dooty...unless it's completely loaded down, they ride like ****..get used to it. Ours have done the same thing on certain roads btw.
> 
> Im not brand partial. Ive owned many gm & ford trucks...currently I own both ford and Chevy trucks. Recently I bought myself a new Chevy 2500, and unless ford changes something, I'll continue to have a GM truck for my personal ride...due to the fact it's way more comfortable than the comparable fords I drove, and handles weight better than any previous GM truck I've owned. With the amount of concrete I pour, as well as 12oz curls I do, I'm hard enough on my body. Don't need my truck to beat the **** out of me on top of it....not to mention when I hit a bump in my super dooty the beer comes completely out of the cup holder.
> 
> So the best advice I can give you is buy a chain lift trip edge plow...at least your tranny will be safe.


I have a Boss 8'2" XT V plow


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

What is the tire pressure set at?


----------



## RyanGallant (May 24, 2018)

1olddogtwo said:


> What is the tire pressure set at?


Factory recommended I want to say 60psi front and 65psi rear


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Two things.

Check the TMPS while driving, I'm seeing about a 10psi rise in pressure while lightly loaded.

I have mine set at 60F and 65R also. While I don't have the same affect as you, I will get a see-saw once in a while. Change in speed will usually stop that. It's a characteristic of a solid axles.

2nd is these shocks suck.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> Two things.
> 
> Check the TMPS while driving, I'm seeing about a 10psi rise in pressure while lightly loaded.
> 
> ...


What is first???? It is a Ford???


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Tire pressure was 1st

Sucky shocks 2nd

Pretty sure I only talked about two things, then again I'm getting old, blind and more senile with every breath.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I was in DC a month ago with my Silverado. It did the same thing. Its the highway, not your truck.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> I was in DC a month ago with my Silverado. It did the same thing. Its the highway, not your truck.


Hey... knock it off...


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

It’s the concrete I be-was poured with a screed box on rails. Thei surface is also very rough too. You are feeling the wiggle marks from the rail screed. You have a fx4 package so it’s got off road suspension upgrades like off road shocks so ford says. Your bigger problem is it’s a ford .


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I drive on a section of 87 and 81 in pa. The concrete road just bounce my truck so bad 60 is the max speed


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

New trucks are sprung for the ride, my '15 Ford SD has the same type of problem on certian cement roads, put a set of Bilstein 5100 shocks on it and it'll tame it down. My '97 F-350 will porpoise down the same roads as my '15 but there's no shake or harmonics. Not all contractors know how to builld a road.
For the GM fans I rented a GM pickup (not by choice) and it road like sit on the same roads my '15 SD road fine on.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

It's the concrete pour. After a few years the concrete starts waving at the surface, then the cracks form within 10 years of new. In Michigan they're patch paving everything, which is just making the ride worse. Were supposed to get 25 plus years out of these roads, not happening. You feel it in all brands, new or old, empty or loaded.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

My Ram 2500 does the same thing at highway speeds on concrete with the Goodyear Duratrac's on it. I don't recall it doing it with the factory Firestones. It's fine on black top.

I run the tire pressures in the summer at the factory recommended 60 psi front and 80 psi rear. Winter/plow season 66/70 psi front and 80 psi rear.

It shakes on concrete whether it's empty or I have my plow and ballast in it.

Good luck, NYH1.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

This Gomaco is like the one I used to run before retiring, Every time the machine stops there will be a slight hump, also setting the vibrators correctly for the mix has a lot to do with it.

If you look close enough you should see some shiny spots were the automated bull float is riding over low and possibly some high spots that any inspector will let fly. If you watch the grove machine behind the paver you should notice it's not riding completely flat, This is what you are felling in the truck. It also runs on a line with sensors which typically is not perfect.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

FredG said:


> This Gomaco is like the one I used to run before retiring, Every time the machine stops there will be a slight hump, also setting the vibrators correctly for the mix has a lot to do with it.
> 
> If you look close enough you should see some shiny spots were the automated bull float is riding over low and possibly some high spots that any inspector will let fly. If you watch the grove machine behind the paver you should notice it's not riding completely flat, This is what you are felling in the truck. It also runs on a line with sensors which typically is not perfect.


Good explanation. 
I'm surprised it didn't have a steam engine. 
:laugh:


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

EWSplow said:


> Good explanation.
> I'm surprised it didn't have a steam engine.
> :laugh:


I was thinking horse driven, but wutever.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> Good explanation.
> I'm surprised it didn't have a steam engine.
> :laugh:





plow4beer said:


> I was thinking horse driven, but wutever.


 To my Surprise when learning to run it with the guy from Gomaco, under 300 HP cat. If you could teach a monkey how to set and adjust the vibrators it's cake. You don't even steer the machine. The line and sensors run the machine, elevations and direction. it's all about the vibrators. Once the inspector at the batch plant gets consistent with the loads the vibrators are not much of a challenge. Dumb drunk like me can do it anybody can. :laugh:


----------

